# Accidentally used tap water on Heartfelt beads...



## tallen234 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok, I hate for this to be my first post, but here it is. I bought distilled water at the store this morning hoping to activate my new heartfelt tube. I was concerned that I didn't have a spray bottle, so I thought about finding an alternative. I did have some baby syringes, so, without thinking, I filled one up with tap water and started to wet the beads. I blame this on having had no sleep/kids, etc., so now I am wondering if I ruined the tube? What are my options? 

Thanks!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I did this once and panicked as well. They should be fine. Just get DW for next time.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I think it's so your not releasing all the scale and minerals into your humidor.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

The danger is not that you ruined your tube, but that you've created the conditions for mold to grow. I'd for sure keep an eagle-eye on your stash for signs of mold. If you have other beads or humidification device, use that while the tap water beads dry in open air, then you can re-use the tap-water beads. If you don't have a alternate source of humidification or more beads, consider buying some more or just keep an eye on your stash.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. Let them dry out and use DW to charge them next time.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Frodo said:


> The danger is not that you ruined your tube, but that you've created the conditions for mold to grow. I'd for sure keep an eagle-eye on your stash for signs of mold. If you have other beads or humidification device, use that while the tap water beads dry in open air, then you can re-use the tap-water beads. If you don't have a alternate source of humidification or more beads, consider buying some more or just keep an eye on your stash.


Why would tap water promote mold? I don't think minerals and a lot of fluoride is going to promote mold growth.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Why would tap water promote mold? I don't think minerals and a lot of fluoride is going to promote mold growth.


Same question here. I've been using tap water for several years with no mold problem. Have I just been lucky?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

tallen234 said:


> Ok, I hate for this to be my first post, but here it is. I bought distilled water at the store this morning hoping to activate my new heartfelt tube. I was concerned that I didn't have a spray bottle, so I thought about finding an alternative. I did have some baby syringes, so, without thinking, I filled one up with tap water and started to wet the beads. I blame this on having had no sleep/kids, etc., so now I am wondering if I ruined the tube? What are my options?
> 
> Thanks!


You should be okay if it was just once. But keep in mind you are adding salts to the beads that are in the tap water thus altering the calibration of the beads. I think over time it would effect your humidity. I would email the owner of heartfelt for more details.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Why would tap water promote mold? I don't think minerals and a lot of fluoride is going to promote mold growth.


It doesn't promote mold.

All the tap water does is ruin your beads, *From the Heartfelt website:*
_" All the impurities in tap water will be drawn in by the beads and remain there. Ultimately the beads will get plugged up and not work anymore. The same is true with any type of humidifier solution (also known as 50/50 solution) this will also ruin the beads in the long run."_

Your cigars are fine. Your beads should be fine. Now worries, puff and be merry :smoke:

Reference site:
Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads Set Up


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Why would tap water promote mold? I don't think minerals and a lot of fluoride is going to promote mold growth.


I used tap water for a sponge device once and mold was the result. I think it has to do with organics in the tap water.

The PG solution has some anti-mold properties I read somewhere so if you're using this, it combats mold. I'm not sure if beads have the PG solution in them.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

You're fine. 

Use the DW next time. 

From what I've read (and I'll admit, my research into the subject is based upon materials from the manufacturers of these products) the use of liquid other than DW will block the pores in the shells of the humidity control product if used for prolonged periods. 

Personally I may be concerned about some of that, but moreso with the risk of fungal or bacterial contamination from your water supply. DW will not have the same risks. 

Don't worry about it, next time use DW.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> It doesn't promote mold.
> 
> All the tap water does is ruin your beads, *From the Heartfelt website:*
> _" All the impurities in tap water will be drawn in by the beads and remain there. Ultimately the beads will get plugged up and not work anymore. The same is true with any type of humidifier solution (also known as 50/50 solution) this will also ruin the beads in the long run."_
> ...


That's what I thought. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Frodo said:


> I used tap water for a sponge device once and mold was the result. I think it has to do with organics in the tap water.
> 
> The PG solution has some anti-mold properties I read somewhere so if you're using this, it combats mold. I'm not sure if beads have the PG solution in them.


I don't think it was the tap water, but the device itself that caused the mold.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Its a mixture of the device and the conditions that causes mold. If your sticks are cooking in a over 75 degree humi, I don't care if you use beads/floral foam/tap/DW/whatever you're chances of getting mold is HIGH. Temperature plays the biggest part in the mold worries. The second is over humidification.


----------



## tallen234 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I am seasoning a new humidor, so I don't have to be too concerned about damaging any product right now. I'll just roll with it right now and use DW the next time around....


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

Does Phoenix have bad water like Vegas?


----------



## tallen234 (Feb 23, 2014)

Pretty much the same. I've lived in Vegas too. Hard water.



ck475 said:


> Does Phoenix have bad water like Vegas?


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

i would throw it out and start over with new.


----------

